# GCC und Co für Windows 7 64bit (64bit)



## brunlorenz (22. Mai 2010)

*Hallo* alle zusammen. Ich habe wieder ein Problem:
Ich  schon seit Wochen nach einem GCC + Libs für 64bit.
Ich verwende Dev-C++, die Programme sollten dazu passen.
Aber bis jetzt habe ich leider  nichts brauchbares gefunden.
Könnte mir jemand ein Link oder Tipp geben?

Bin für Antworten immer dankbar 
lorenz


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (22. Mai 2010)

brunlorenz hat gesagt.:


> *Hallo* alle zusammen. Ich habe wieder ein Problem:
> Ich  schon seit Wochen nach einem GCC + Libs für 64bit.


Seit Wochen?! Dann machst du irgendwas grundsätzlich falsch, denn http://mingw-w64.sourceforge.net/ findet man nach spätestens 5 Minuten.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## brunlorenz (23. Mai 2010)

Das habe ich schon gefunden, komme aber damit nicht zurecht .
Gibt es keine Binaries?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (23. Mai 2010)

brunlorenz hat gesagt.:


> Das habe ich schon gefunden, komme aber damit nicht zurecht .
> Gibt es keine Binaries?


Natürlich gibt es die, sogar jede Menge.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## brunlorenz (24. Mai 2010)

Kannst du mal einen Link (direkt) auf die Binarys (für Windows) nennen?
Dieser hier ist erstens mal korrupt (das Archiv) und wahrscheinlich für Linux!


----------



## merano (24. Mai 2010)

Also gcc Compiler für 64-bit  und  Windows x64 basieren in der Regel auf  cygwin.

Man benötigt also zuerst den cygwin Unterbau (z.B. cygwin.dll) und dann lässt sich
unter Windows z.B. das


```
mingw-w64-bin_i686-cygwin-1.5.25-15_4.4.1a.tar.bz2
```

auspacken und verwenden.

Wer es bequemer will kann alternativ ja Visual-Studio (in der freien Version)
installieren ...

VG
Merano


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (24. Mai 2010)

brunlorenz hat gesagt.:


> Kannst du mal einen Link (direkt) auf die Binarys (für Windows) nennen?
> Dieser hier ist erstens mal korrupt (das Archiv) und wahrscheinlich für Linux!


Welches Archiv ist denn korrupt? Auf der Seite, die ich angegeben habe, gibt es Dutzende von Archiven. Ich würde z.B. mingw-w64-bin_i686-mingw_20100414.zip vorschlagen. Es kann auch nicht schaden, sich mal selber schlau zu machen: http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/mingw-w64/wiki/download filename structure

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## brunlorenz (25. Mai 2010)

Dein Download war zwar ausführbar und gut, aber der Dev-C++ meckert:


> Compiler: Default compiler
> Building Makefile: "C:\Users\lorenz\Documents\01 Programmieren\01 C\02 Projekte\04 mkproj\Makefile.win"
> Executing  make clean
> rm -f main.o Project_Sync_private.res ../../../../../../../BOOK/Dev-Cpp/bin/sync.exe
> ...


Weisst du, woran das liegt?
PS: Ich habe die Files umbenannt.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (27. Mai 2010)

brunlorenz hat gesagt.:


> PS: Ich habe die Files umbenannt.


Welche Files hast du umbenannt und wie? Vielleicht verursacht das ja den Fehler.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## brunlorenz (31. Mai 2010)

Ich habe es nochmals versucht (ohne umbenennen),
blieb aber dasselbe: CreateProcess kann wieder nicht gefunden werden.
(Fehlermeldung gleich)
Irgendwie will der Dev-C++ nicht


----------



## deepthroat (31. Mai 2010)

Hi.





brunlorenz hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe es nochmals versucht (ohne umbenennen),
> blieb aber dasselbe: CreateProcess kann wieder nicht gefunden werden.
> (Fehlermeldung gleich)
> Irgendwie will der Dev-C++ nicht


Hast du evtl. Leerzeichen im Pfad wo du GCC installiert hast? Dann findet GCC die internen Programme nicht.

Und Leerzeichen im Projektpfad solltest du tunlichst auch vermeiden.

Gruß


----------



## brunlorenz (18. Juni 2010)

Nee, beides nicht 
Aber ich weiss echt nicht, was diese blöde Fehlermeldung soll.
Aber auch in der Konsole selbst (cmd.exe)
kommt sie


----------



## deepthroat (18. Juni 2010)

brunlorenz hat gesagt.:


> Nee, beides nicht
> Aber ich weiss echt nicht, was diese blöde Fehlermeldung soll.
> Aber auch in der Konsole selbst (cmd.exe)
> kommt sie


Kann es sein, dass du GCC nicht in den PATH aufgenommen hast?

Was genau hast du denn überhaupt installiert und konfiguriert?

Gruß


----------

